# IBM WebSphere - Hinzufügen einer Datei



## schmalhans (5. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

ich arbeite erst seit kurzem mit IBMs Websphere und stelle nun erschreckend fest, dass man zu einem bestehenden 
Projekt keine .java oder anderen Dateien hinzufügen kann.

Wie kann man das machen? Oder wo find ich das?

Gruß
schmalhans


----------



## Robt (6. Sep 2005)

Hi, ich weiß nicht ob ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden hab (ist ja auch noch früh am Morgen), aber kannst du nicht einfach rechte Maustaste auf das Projekt bzw Unterordner machen und dann "neu", dann kommste doch in so eine Auswahlliste oder nicht? Hab das WASD grad leider nicht vor mir.....


----------



## schmalhans (6. Sep 2005)

ne, da kann man nur  ganz neue Dateien erstellen


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Sep 2005)

haaaae ? 

Nimm die Datei, die die haben willst und zieh sie per Drag 'n Drop einfach in den WSAD ins entsprechende Package/den entsprechenden ordner rein und gut


----------



## schmalhans (6. Sep 2005)

oh man, 
doch so einfach!
Danke.
Aber warum geht das nicht mit z.B. "Datei"-->"Hinzufügen" etc?

WSAD ist ein katastrophales Programm im Vergleich zu .NET!


----------

